# Replacement ACR Cards During MGCQ



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

I've been here almost 2 years now on a tourist visa...yeah, I'm married so I can't do the 13A thing haha. Kidding aside, my ACR ID expired months ago (good for 1 year at a time I believe) and I have already paid for a renewal, but that was like back in February before the Covid apocalypse hit the world. Has any tourist here the past 6 months received new ACRs at your local BI office? I don't want to be at the airport with an expired ACR ID. I've read horror stories of non-citizens trying to leave the PI only to get stuck at the airport and almost miss flights because of expired ACRs...yikes! I mean, I do have my BI receipt I paid for a renewal 4 months ago, but you never know at the airport. Plus to do a ECC at the BI in Angeles City, you have to do that 5 days before your flight! Wasnt that like 2 weeks before rather than 5!? Any info? I've already asked the local BI about the cards being replaced a month ago, they said not yet, but maybe you guys heard differently? Will tourist extensions begin in July atleast? Dakal a salamat or maraming salamat po.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Whiskey... amazing if you can find a flight that leaves but they do leave apparently. Here's some links if they can help you.

ECC Clearance the ECC have validity? Will I be able to use this multiple times?

The ECC is valid for one (1) month from the date of issue, however, you may only use this once regardless of its validity. Emigration Clearance Certificate (ECC)

Philippine Bureau of Immigration, Facebook (for messaging/call) https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I just got off the phone to our local guy/manager I think as we have spoken to him a few times over the years,,,,,,,, the land lines won't connect,,,,,,, perhaps job protection? Only mobile works!
Anyway I can now visit my local immi in SFC La union and pay my dues and re accomplish my ACR card as they are back in business.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I look at the form to get my ACR card (last one 7 or 8 years ago) called the manager again as the paperwork has to be legal size,,,,,,, I only have A4 paper, yes sir A4 is fine but you can come into our office and we have the correct size form to fill out,,,,,,,,,,, but you said A4 is ok, yes sir but better you fill out the form here in the office.....!!!!! More fun in the Philippines. I do hope he is not the manager.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

My ACR Card is good for 5 years(Issued 12/29/2017 Expires 12/29/2022). Is that only for 13A?

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> My ACR Card is good for 5 years(Issued 12/29/2017 Expires 12/29/2022). Is that only for 13A?
> 
> Fred


I will let you know Fred once I dance the tango with an A4 sized application form, Im guessing the 5 years is only good for 13a's (should be at least 7 years "itch") and not touristy type visas, will let you know in a few days once the waltz is over.

Any one that can help..... what is this in the application form: Certified copy of the Records Section of the Commissioner’s Order of Approval granting the visa. Is that a police clearance?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I will let you know Fred once I dance the tango with an A4 sized application form, Im guessing the 5 years is only good for 13a's (should be at least 7 years "itch") and not touristy type visas, will let you know in a few days once the waltz is over.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yes beings you are only here temporarily charging you for a 5 year card would be a bit rich and making you change every year keeps the money rolling in.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Yes beings you are only here temporarily charging you for a 5 year card would be a bit rich and making you change every year keeps the money rolling in.


You can see why some people just live here until they are caught and deported for visa evasion, many cannot afford but doesn't make them right.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> I will let you know Fred once I dance the tango with an A4 sized application form, Im guessing the 5 years is only good for 13a's (should be at least 7 years "itch") and not touristy type visas, will let you know in a few days once the waltz is over.
> 
> Any one that can help..... what is this in the application form: Certified copy of the Records Section of the Commissioner’s Order of Approval granting the visa. Is that a police clearance?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Third time on the phone, same guy who appears to be in control, no sir you don't need this as you are on a tourist visa,,,,,,,,,,,,, but it doesn't say that on the application form, yes sir just bring your passport and fill the form out when you get here, nothing else to do,,,,,,, do you need a copy of my passport bio page and entry date? Ah yes sir but you can accomplish the rest here in our office,,,,,,,,, do I need to bring anything else? no sir we will sort it all out here,,,,,,, what about 2 pieces photographs of me, yes sir bring them too,,,,,,,,, I am sure this will be a 2 day visit, perhaps 3. Welcome again to the philippines.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I applied for an ACR card when I first arrived two and a half years ago as my bank wanted it in order to open an count. It was valid for 6 months only. I have left here several times since it expired and it was never asked for. I did ask at BI Davao about it earlier this year, the officer told me that it's not required on a tourist or BB. That was how its was explained to me and I share here in good faith, but usual disclaimers apply.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> My ACR Card is good for 5 years(Issued 12/29/2017 Expires 12/29/2022). Is that only for 13A?
> 
> Fred


Yes. The permanent 13a ACR is good for 5 years. The probationary 13a and the tourist ACR are good for 1 year.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I look at the form to get my ACR card (last one 7 or 8 years ago) called the manager again as the paperwork has to be legal size,,,,,,, I only have A4 paper, yes sir A4 is fine but you can come into our office and we have the correct size form to fill out,,,,,,,,,,, but you said A4 is ok, yes sir but better you fill out the form here in the office.....!!!!! More fun in the Philippines. I do hope he is not the manager.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Exactly and if you read the directions they give you exactly the dimensions of the legal paper *(8½ x 14 in)* which is very hard to find unless you shop near a court house the legal paper the colleges and schools use and sold in most places is not the right size (8½ x 11 in)... .and it has to be (8½ x 14 in), it they do accept your paper work by accident or their very busy like always, my next thought would be good luck seeing it again.

This is what holds up your paper work in these offices, they just don't have the staffing to do it so if it's not redone at the Immigration Office then it'll just sit on somebody's desk and then get lost the legal size and paper will always be (8½ x 14 in).

Every Visa has a checklist and it's followed to the "T" so the guide is the checklist which is found Bureau of Immigration Philippines I also will use a same size folder (8½ x 14 in) and with clip with a two hole fastener on top, if all you have is the application form then it'll be tough going.

I have all my ducks in a row before I make that long trip and long day to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration and it usually doesn't take more than 2 hrs to get everything accomplished, every time I have gone I've talked with sat next to fellow expats that have some very agonizing stories they want to share with me as the Immigration Officers are keeping an eye out on both of us... so a tough one... it's always about their paper work being held up or lost or it took to long and they had to start all over again and I notice they don't come to the PBI prepared at all, they don't research they just show up and try to figure it out or think that there's going to be great customer service "fixers" oh man.... those fixers don't fix anything in fact they have outdated paper work, their educations is limited at best to 6 grade it that but they seem to be lawyers when you talk with them they'll only make the process last much longer and they get your hard earned money to boot.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Go get em Mark, that's to the point and yes correct, I have seen this happen with expats in Intromuros including myself on my first visit,,,,,, photocopied all my docs and application on A4 paper the first time I ventured there,,,,, no sir you need to go over there and pay them to copy that to legal size,,,,,,,,, That's why I called immi 3 times today, to clarify a few things, I am lucky living here, I have been to our local immi office a few times over the years, we are always there at or before 8 am and out in 10 to 15 minutes and have never seen another punter there or come in while I'm doing my extension and the dude I spoke with 3 times today seemed pretty casual. 
I do have some legal sized paper in a box somewhere from Manila days but can't find it, may have ended up at the outlaws when we moved everything up from Manila.
Probably go there on Wednesday as Ben is still trying to sort out the emissions test,,,,,,,, he has a number now and told to come back at 6 am,,,,,, groan. One can only smile. 

Will follow up with how I fare on Wednesday,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Hi Whiskey... amazing if you can find a flight that leaves but they do leave apparently. Here's some links if they can help you.
> 
> ECC Clearance the ECC have validity? Will I be able to use this multiple times?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, MCA. I'm not worried about the ECC. If you stay here long enough as a tourist renewing every 2 months in Pampanga, they do an ECC every now and then anyway at the local BI. My issue is being asked for my ACR card at the airport and mine's expired by 6 months now. I already paid for a new ID, just haven't received it yet because of the ECQ lockdown recently. Don't want to pay for a plane ticket, get my ECC squared away and only to miss my flight because of an expired ACR or not renewing my visa prior to taking off. 

X68WM6


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

fmartin_gila said:


> My ACR Card is good for 5 years(Issued 12/29/2017 Expires 12/29/2022). Is that only for 13A?
> 
> Fred



Mine is only good for one year since I'm a tourist, not 13A or SRRV or other.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

bigpearl said:


> Gary D said:
> 
> 
> > Yes beings you are only here temporarily charging you for a 5 year card would be a bit rich and making you change every year keeps the money rolling in.
> ...


You mean the Philippines doesn't have sanctuary barangays for illegal aliens? Wow... we need California politicians here haha.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

hogrider said:


> I applied for an ACR card when I first arrived two and a half years ago as my bank wanted it in order to open an count. It was valid for 6 months only. I have left here several times since it expired and it was never asked for. I did ask at BI Davao about it earlier this year, the officer told me that it's not required on a tourist or BB. That was how its was explained to me and I share here in good faith, but usual disclaimers apply.


Bank account is good to have here, but I know Americans here who get by sending cash wirelessly to your local major banks here (located at SM Malls too for pick up) or a pawn shop type business. Might cost you anywhere from $4 to $8 bucks though for each transaction. That's an option for those having trouble opening an account here or who aren't really vested in this "bansa" and are taking off soon. But everybody knows that by now if you're here in the PI.


----------



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

*New ACR and Questions*

I finally got my first ACR last week.

After moving here last August, I went to the BI at MarQuis Mall in Angeles for my first extension, which involved a two-hour wait plus 1000 pesos rush fee. Then my friend told me that his travel agency arranged the visa extensions, just drop off your passport and money. They told me I'd be getting my ACR card, but it didn't happen through the beginning of the lockdown. Typical -- developing world -- efficiency, I'm learning.

The travel agency was closed when I needed an extension a couple of weeks ago, and I found another. They said they'd get an ACR for me and sure enough, it arrived in less than two weeks.

I love this travel agency system--no waiting at BI, and I wouldn't have even known about the legal-sized paper.

Questions: Other than opening a bank account, for what do you need your ACR card? I hadn't heard anything about its use at airports, And what is the ECC (never heard of it)? why do you need it (presumably for travel--international only?) and how do you get it?

I flew back to the US briefly right before MGCQ, and nobody mentioned/asked for either.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bizwizard said:


> I finally got my first ACR last week.
> 
> After moving here last August, I went to the BI at MarQuis Mall in Angeles for my first extension, which involved a two-hour wait plus 1000 pesos rush fee. Then my friend told me that his travel agency arranged the visa extensions, just drop off your passport and money. They told me I'd be getting my ACR card, but it didn't happen through the beginning of the lockdown. Typical -- developing world -- efficiency, I'm learning.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Bizwizard and the ECC- A is for tourists *"You" *or non residents the ECC - B is for Permanent Residents.

So if in country over 6 months you'll have to apply for an ECC at least 3 days before departure, it's a records check, the ECC-A has to be done through your travel agent or Philippine Bureau of Immigration or Satellite Offices.

If you are a Permanent Resident you can have this accomplished at the airport but make sure to bring pesos to pay the bill, last time I stayed here a year and left 2008 it was 3,000 pesos.

Here's the link again it breaks it all down. Emigration Clearance Certificate (ECC)

If the travel agent is the only means than a quick way to get this accomplished but we do have a member on our forum that got taken by a legitimate travel agency and they used fake passport stamp so he was deported and black listed, if there's a Philippine Bureau of Immigration or Satellite Office near you I'd use them. Here's a link to the PBI Satellite Offices click and go to your location Directory of Transactions

Another link to what each Satellite Office can handle not all are full service http://www.immigration.gov.ph/image...2019_Directory/2019Oct17_DirOfTransaction.pdf

What's the ACR card for, it's for opening bank accounts, cable, Internet and an ID if you live here over 6 months the PBI wants us to carry these cards but once you leave as a tourist it's pretty much of no use. The ACR 13a card is helpful as an ID for Permanent Residents and traveling through the airport as a quick means of identification.


----------



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks for the information and the link

Of course, I'm still a bit confused. Is my tourist visa a non-immigrant visa? Or is that a separate visa? If I go for the SRRV, what kind of visa is that?

Since I have a valid ACR card, will I need an ECC-B when I leave within 6 months of last entry for a trip back to the US?

Thanks again for the help.

George


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

bizwizard said:


> Questions: Other than opening a bank account, for what do you need your ACR card? I hadn't heard anything about its use at airports, And what is the ECC (never heard of it)? why do you need it (presumably for travel--international only?) and how do you get it?


You're right. The issue was getting a brand new ACR at the local BI, not airport.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well guys, more fool me for not asking "all" the questions of the immi dude that appeared to know everything, spoke to him 3 times last week and about 6 weeks prior to that about accepting visa applications etc. the first time he took my name and phone number to register and contact me when they began processing,,,,,,, never got a call hence calling them again last week on the 29th of June to be precise and at no time did he mention that I should come in straight away as the 30 day penalty amnesty expires at the end of the month........ found that out today. Explained the situation to the lovely lady and she could not do anything about it apparently. I smiled and said that it wasn't her fault and I would pay the fine, thank you sir and she went off to process. She went straight to the guy sitting at the back of the office overlooking all the service counters, he looked up towards me then back to the service agent..... 5 minutes later I was called to another window, Sir that will be 12,703 pesos,,,,,, how much is the penalty I asked, she said 1,000 pesos sir, thanks I said and she pointed me to the next window for payment.
The penalty was easy to swallow but the 2,000 peso express lane fees always irks me, 2 @ 500 and 1 @ 1,000.
It included 2 x 59 day extensions as well as my ACR card fees. Further to this applying for an ACR card is now simple, they do it automatically, no forms to fill out, no photos (apparently they use the one off your passport), my visa renewal is the 12th of August and was told to pick up my ACR card when I extend my visa then. 20 minutes and out.

I was the first person there arriving at 08:10, 10 minutes later another westerner arrived, I could hear him complaining that this was the 4th time he had been there to pick ?something? up. 5 minutes later another westerner arrived and Ben told me all he did was swear at his wife while she was filling the form in for him, all applications are fulfilled outside the building, only the applicant can enter the building to get required forms and must complete them outside at a table under a carport then pass security again to submit.

All in all painless.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Well guys, more fool me for not asking "all" the questions of the immi dude that appeared to know everything, spoke to him 3 times last week and about 6 weeks prior to that about accepting visa applications etc. the first time he took my name and phone number to register and contact me when they began processing,,,,,,, never got a call hence calling them again last week on the 29th of June to be precise and at no time did he mention that I should come in straight away as the 30 day penalty amnesty expires at the end of the month........ found that out today.
> Cheers, Steve.


Yep and a few of us have had some hard lessons me included and that's how it is, you have to ask when to return because they sure won't be worrying. For sure never expect a phone call and always call them... but the problem could be in the lack of computerization if you think about it, everything requires redundancy of filling out stacks of papper work so each office has a specific tasking it's a Catch 22.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> I just got off the phone to our local guy/manager I think as we have spoken to him a few times over the years,,,,,,,, the land lines won't connect,,,,,,, perhaps job protection? Only mobile works!
> Anyway I can now visit my local immi in SFC La union and pay my dues and re accomplish my ACR card as they are back in business.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Thanks for that about the landlines


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh well ,, I just seen this on F/B ,, ACRI card "Waiver" !!

https://www.facebook.com/immigration.helpline.ph/photos/a.347429052278683/1195953500759563/


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Back in the USA! Took off from Manila (NAIA) without much of a problem. Kinda miss Pampanga now and my mom, but I'm gonna enjoy this California weather, family, and food here I haven't eaten in a while. Presented my visa renewal, ECC fees receipts, and etc at NAIA after a year and a half staying in the island and was good to go flying out. "I'll be back!" Or "I shall return!"


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> Back in the USA! Took off from Manila (NAIA) without much of a problem. Kinda miss Pampanga now and my mom, but I'm gonna enjoy this California weather, family, and food here I haven't eaten in a while. Presented my visa renewal, ECC fees receipts, and etc at NAIA after a year and a half staying in the island and was good to go flying out. "I'll be back!" Or "I shall return!"


Well done getting back to the States whiskeymike. What was the reception like when you arrived with government restriction etc?
Enjoy the family, food and weather.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

